# my DSC f828 sensor is being weird HELP!



## The Egotistical Goat (May 29, 2018)

so it started messing up quite recently and I originally thought my sensor was dead but after some playing around I realized it doesn't mess up during videoing stuff. so I was wondering if anyone could enlighten me on what is happening. iv linked an image. (btw iv tried resetting and im also sure that it's not inverting the picture.) ( the photo has horizontal lines going across and it looks like the image is burned.) (works perfectly whilst videoing)


----------

